# dx inferobasal aneurysm



## ORTHO1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Patient has a card cath.  There is a reported large inferobasal aneurysm and inferior wall without viability. How would you code the aneurysm.  
Thanks
ej


----------



## jlb102780 (Feb 5, 2010)

emmajean said:


> Patient has a card cath.  There is a reported large inferobasal aneurysm and inferior wall without viability. How would you code the aneurysm.
> Thanks
> ej




I would use 414.10. Inferobasal is part of the ventricle. 

Hope that helps


----------

